# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  [ قيود الحرير ,, تصميمـ جديد ]

## عبير الجنان

السـلامـ عليـكمـ ,,
كيف الحال ,,
عندي اليوم تصميم جديد ,, وأتمنى يعجبكم ,,

منتظـرة إنتقاداتـكمـ ,,

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف الف شكر  اختي عبير على الذوق والاحساس الجميل 
تحياتي
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## صمت الجروح

ماشاء الله حركاااات 

حلو التصميم 



بانتظار الجديد



:)


صمتـ الجروح .........

----------

